# Humidor Not Seasoning Well



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought a humidor approx. 3 weeks ago. I have done it all, slightly wet down a rag and wiped down the inside, set a shot glass of distilled water in and filled up the humidifier with water. It has been sitting like that for 3 weeks and still the hygrometer says 80. I have tested the hygrometer twice and it is fine.

It's 100 count humidor with tray. (Antique World Humidor)

Any ideas?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

sounds like it's over humidified to me. let it air out a little and see if you can get it to come down...or.... best bet would be to use beads or silica (cat litter) to help regulate it where you want it.


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> sounds like it's over humidified to me. let it air out a little and see if you can get it to come down...or.... best bet would be to use beads or silica (cat litter) to help regulate it where you want it.


A/C went out in the house last week. It has been fixed since, but it was well over 102 last week. Think that may have something to do with it? How long should I leave it open for?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

No...I think you just "seasoned it" for too long. Once it hits 70 (or) you would take out the water and see if it stays there or drops a little, which most people on here like 65%. This is why having an active humidity device such as heartfelt beads, HCM beads, cat litter, ect... is great because it will take moisture out of the air if there is too much. 

If you don't want to get some of those, open it up for a few hours, maybe, then close it and check it the next day. hopefully your ambient RH in your house isn't high or else this won't work.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, definitely look at something that will absorb the extra rH, and I'd strongly recommend getting rid of the humidifier that came with the unit and getting some silica to go in there. The silica will absorb the extra humidity and bring the ambient rH inside the humi down to where you need it, around 65%. If once you put the KL in the rH drops, but not enough, take the kl out, and dry it in the oven for a bit, then put it back in and it will pull the rH down some more.


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Did everything that you said...here's hoping!


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my humidor, after having seasoned it, and using it for a few months, it started to creep up and I couldn't get it to come back down. I have heartfelt beads now and they have brought my humidor right back to where it should be(check out some of the threads discussing beads and kl). I would also suggest getting a digital hygrometer for a more accurate read. Typically the analog hygrometers aren't as accurate and reliable.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

80%'s not so bad if it's just a brief spike, but sitting that high, that long, is not good. If indeed you have the wood at 80% (not likely, but possible) it would take forever for silica of any kind to suck it down. Best thing would be to just crack it open an inch and allow it to dry out. Check it a couple times a day for a few days. Don't be fooled by a pleasing hygrometer reading, since all the hygro is measuring is the water in the air, not the wood.

The temperature is also playing games with you, since warm air holds a lot more moisture than cool air. Get the box down to a reasonable temp; where you're planning on storing and start there. 

I'd strongly advise getting some 65% Heartfelt beads. Once you get to around 67-68%, toss in the uncharged beads and let them do their thing. As others have said, lose that crappy foam brick and make sure you have an accurate, calibrated, digital hygrometer.


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

As of trying all the tips and putting in KL. I checked the box this morning and it dropped to 75. So I guess you guys know what you are talking about. . 

It might be an artificial drop, but even if it does go back up a little and fluctuate, at least it is moving and not just holding at 80-85. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

It should continue to drop, so long as you keep putting in KL that is dry enough to absorb moisture. Once it gets near where it should be, let things be and make sure the humidity stays consistent. Keep the KL in there, or get some beads/gel. They really do regulate humidity very well. Beads/gel with propylene glycol keeps mold away too.

Glad to see you're getting things under control! Your humidor should be good to go in no time.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad it is working for you. If you need to dry your beads in the oven, do not go over 200F.


----------

